# Soooooo.......



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

This winter when Mist started having such bad days, and the reality of her age SLAPPED me in the face I had this thought. She's always been VERY INFANT of any kind loving and protective. We have lost two dogs this year. A Siberian Husky someone literally cut the lock on my gate and took her--(she was too friendly for her own good) then an 11 year old Beagle that passed a few months ago...Anyway, I thought, wow her age is setting in, and I have to believe that they must feel at some point they feel they "lose" their purpose so to speak, when their age and aches and pains get to them. Her main purpose is watching every move I make and following "herding" me, and she is still able to do that on good days.., but she LOVES to be the boss of something--She watched over her sisters constantly..She didn't even have to move usually, they could do something wrong and look at her and her glare would stop them I swear lol. We even had adopted a stray cat one time who was preggo and when the cat had the kittens, she STOLE them and moved them into her bed in my room. Then the cat stole them back--then misty--it was exhausting til we found them homes..haha..ANYWAYS, my husband and I thought about a new baby for her. I kinda think (or thought) it would be good companionship for her and fill her JOB duties, as you know they are VERY serious about their work. And I wonder if it would keep her active(Mentally) and stimulated more. SIGH--So is this normal>? Im TERRIFIED if we do this--As MUCH of an animal lover as I am--But because AS MUCH as I love MISTY-----what if when she;s gone----I resent the new pup?? I know when her time comes, it is going to be a grief and mourning I have never experienced. I have had many pets that i ADORED and LOVED whole heartedly over the years. But Misty is my SOUL dog...No other dog will measure to her and I fear what changes it will make in me when she passes. The only hope, would be that they bonded quickly, and I could see the love Misty had for the new pup, and then it might feel like it was part of her. However, being Im not SURE how she would go for this, I don't know that would happen, and Im CERTAIN I will not want any dog quite some time after she passes.....Anyone had similar feelings or situations?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hard to say...she might love having a little brother or sister but puppies can get on an older dog's nerves so you would have to be vigilant about that. Our last gsd would have loved a pup in her senior years and now I'm sorry I didn't get one because she would have been such a wonderful teacher. If I had it to do over again I would have. I didn't get a pup for 3 years after she died and my husband and I had talked about how he would be if he had gotten the chance to grow up with her


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

uggghh..haha--That LAST part REALLY got me--That is exactly along the lines I'm swaying---remembering them together and how they would be part of her, even hopefully picking up some of her characteristics. I almost had myself talked out of it..I however, will not get another GSD pup..I just can't do it..If anything, years from now I would adopt a GS that needed a home--I don't think I can raise another GS and lose it again or torture myself comparing her/him to Misty.. ....


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

When we knew Cheeko would have to be put down soon, I adopted Dronimoe (wolf/shepherd). Despite both being male they adored one another and I honestly believe that Cheeko enjoyed his last few months of life much more.


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

Well--I am in the process of getting her a cart or hip harness--When I decide which or both Im getting--I am going to see if it helps her and how her spirits seem. Providing this gives her more comfort and mobility, which will definitively improve her and MY spirits--I may go ahead and do it.....My other heart dogs are Dals. I lost a 10 year old right before I got Misty..Haven't had one since, and miss having one....Im leaning that way


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Misty that is non GSD and is going on 8, she isn't quite the senior your dog is(I can only pray that I have that many years left with her) and she has the same personality as your dog, she has taken many under her wing-cats and dogs. I tested the waters by getting my german shepherd pup that is female, but I find Misty is very tolerant and understands her. I also smile because I can see that both of my younger dogs take what Misty has taught them and use it against her(in a good way)..Lots of people don't think that one should get a second dog for the sake of the first dog, but I think that in some situations its a benefit. I see the puppy in her every time they play and I seen it with an older lab I had and I got my golden retriever puppy. That lab got up and played like I never seen him play-he was truly happy and never once acted grumpy or went after the pup. I also got the harness for him to help him along as he got sicker and weaker. I'm positive that a puppy will enter the picture as my Misty gets older and I think that if your feeling it, then go with your heart


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I think Misty will truly just be happy to be with her mommy in her aging years 
My only advice, aside from getting her comfy and if you decide to get a pup, is to try for a calmer one. Of course all puppies are puppies, but a slightly more laidback one would give her a job without driving her bonkers lol!
llombardo's advice is good!  Follow your heart


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> why do you have to believe that at some point they
feel like they lose their purpose? i seriously doubt a dog can think
and reason in those terms.

2>>>> why resent the pup?

3>>>> i think that's the answer regarding you getting another dog.



MistysMom said:


> 1>>>> Anyway, I thought, wow her age is setting in, and I have to believe that they must feel at some point they feel they "lose" their purpose so to speak, when their age and aches and pains get to them.
> 
> 2>>>> But because AS MUCH as I love MISTY-----what if when she;s gone----I resent the new pup?? I know when her time comes, it is going to be a grief and mourning I have never experienced. I have had many pets that i ADORED and LOVED whole heartedly over the years. But Misty is my SOUL dog...
> No other dog will measure to her
> ...


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

_1>>>> why do you have to believe that at some point they
feel like they lose their purpose? i seriously doubt a dog can think
and reason in those terms.
_Ok--WOWmaybe Im oversensitive because of the situation Im going through with her right now_--_but that seemed kinda harsh--and maybe I should have worded it more clearly. We tend, or at least I do, look to our dogs through humans eyes and logic, especially having her with me going on 16 years now. The loss of purpose, I *think* she may feel--not in her logic, mine, is what I see missing when I look in her eyes. Not unlike at all when an aging human with health problems, perhaps that has retired may get depressed or feel that way..Or the empty nest syndrome a mom goes through. They may not LOGIC that way, but one can assume they can experience a boredom-loss of interest-when they aren't able to do as much as they once could-and therefore don't have as much to do._ Even so, I wouldn't be so sure a dog can think and reason in those terms--words are just emotions out loud.......
__
2>>>> why resent the pup?_ I never said I WOULD--I said I was AFRAID I would compare it to Misty--and I feel HORRIBLE to feel that way, but i FEAR I might when she is gone--Just plain and simple because of the fact she would be gone, and I would be hurt and grieving--and simply feel resentful my girl was gone--Sounds sick, and sad--But that is My FEAR. And perhaps I wouldn't feel that way at all.....
_
3>>>> i think that's the answer regarding you getting another dog._
I also didn't realize it was a 3 point question-----I am having serious issues with her age, and health problems, and came her to vent and share, and wanted other input--not to be scolded for being honest about the emotions I am going through.....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MistysMom said:


> _1>>>> why do you have to believe that at some point they
> feel like they lose their purpose? i seriously doubt a dog can think
> and reason in those terms.
> _Ok--WOWmaybe Im oversensitive because of the situation Im going through with her right now_--_but that seemed kinda harsh--and maybe I should have worded it more clearly. We tend, or at least I do, look to our dogs through humans eyes and logic, especially having her with me going on 16 years now. The loss of purpose, I *think* she may feel--not in her logic, mine, is what I see missing when I look in her eyes. Not unlike at all when an aging human with health problems, perhaps that has retired may get depressed or feel that way..Or the empty nest syndrome a mom goes through. They may not LOGIC that way, but one can assume they can experience a boredom-loss of interest-when they aren't able to do as much as they once could-and therefore don't have as much to do._ Even so, I wouldn't be so sure a dog can think and reason in those terms--words are just emotions out loud.......
> ...


I understand what you were trying to say...1.they almost get a sadness about them which is usually the deciding factor to let them go, because the life they had has dwindle away and they almost seem lost. 2. You will be sad and you might think that you could never love another dog like her, but you will, it won't be the same way, but you will. You will find yourself smiling and remembering things she did in her younger yrs. 3. You can vent and be honest and most people will understand, its all part of a process that you are going through and its not an easy one.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

MistysMom said:


> We have lost two dogs this year. A Siberian Husky someone literally cut the lock on my gate and took her--(she was too friendly for her own good)


I have a sibe too. I am sorry you lost yours. They are such a friendly breed. Mine loves everyone...

I hope you figure things out about getting a new puppy. IMO as someone mentioned puppies get on older dogs' nerves. I watched an 8 year old cocker spaniel shut down once when a puppy kept bugging it. It was a sad sight. 

However, I do not think that when--hopefully not for a long time--but when your GS passes away you will not resent your puppy. It's hard not to fall in love with a puppy. IMO even if a puppy is sickly or annoying or has negative characteristics, people are willing to work on the pup since it is so cute and they've invested the time and the money into it....JMO


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks llombardo! and for everyone elses input. I didn't mean to be hostile--just a tender subject.


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I have a sibe too. I am sorry you lost yours. They are such a friendly breed. Mine loves everyone...
> 
> Awww..I know it was awful..She was Beautiful and SOOO sweet (but bless her heart--NOT the brightest bulb---and Misty really did miss her
> 
> ...


And you are right about that--Its hard to resist falling into puppy love:wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MistysMom said:


> Thanks llombardo! and for everyone elses input. I didn't mean to be hostile--just a tender subject.


My mom and dad had to put there Rott to sleep and they were a mess...4 hours later I secured a 8 week old Rott puppy and my mom cried(happiness) when she seen her. That was about 8 yrs ago and mom always says that the puppy helped her get through a very rough time..And it doesn't get any easier for my dad who breaks down more with each dog, since he is the one that is always with them until the end. Sadly my mom was just diagnosed with an aggressive cancer and the only thing she talks about in the hospital is her dog, that very puppy that got her through one sad time is getting her and the rest of us through another one They swear they are sneaking the dog in.


----------



## MistysMom (Apr 11, 2012)

llombardo said:


> My mom and dad had to put there Rott to sleep and they were a mess...4 hours later I secured a 8 week old Rott puppy and my mom cried(happiness) when she seen her. That was about 8 yrs ago and mom always says that the puppy helped her get through a very rough time..And it doesn't get any easier for my dad who breaks down more with each dog, since he is the one that is always with them until the end. Sadly my mom was just diagnosed with an aggressive cancer and the only thing she talks about in the hospital is her dog, that very puppy that got her through one sad time is getting her and the rest of us through another one They swear they are sneaking the dog in.


Aww..MAN--Im so so sorry to hear about your mom.... If they need any help sneaking her in--I'll help!:hug: Rotts are AWESOME..I have a friend who has two (Maggie and Lily). They are about 2 years now, and she got them from the same litter, who was also in the bloodlines of the older dog she had at the time. (Jasmine 12) rip 2011--They were pestering the heck out of Jaz at first, but she got them in order QUICK! She had mobility issues as well, and she could just do the lay and growl or stare and they'd straighten right up--Maggie, has grown to be aloof and clumsy, silly, and mischievous--But Lily has become more like Jasmine. She is serious, and secure, and all ABOUT business  I wish for your mom the best and she is home soon with her baby!


----------

